# Menopur - too many large follicles!



## Nancy1976 (May 6, 2008)

Hello girls,

I wonder if any of you can offer some advice

I'm just done my first round of Menopur injections, they started me off on 75iu then after a week it went up to 150iu then a few days later to 225iu and suddenly I had loads of follicles at about 10 and 12mm and my oestrogen levels and risen by over 5 times in two days!

So they made me go back down to just 75iu and when I went for a scan yesterday (cd21) I had four lovely big follicles at 18mm, 17mm, 16mm, 16mm and lots of other 10s and 12s.  I was really pleased as this is the first time doing the injections and I was really worried it wasn't going to work as the first time I took Clomid it worked, and I got a bfp, but it turned out to be a blighted ovum and I had to have an erpc at 12 weeks.

Then the next two times I took Clomid I didn't ovulate.

Anyway, after the joy of finding all the big follies, the nurse then told me that I had too many big ones and we were not to do an bd'ing as there was a risk i could have quads or triplets!  So now we have to wait until next month to try again.

Am a bit fed up, but happy I suppose that it worked, but my worry is that it won't work again like with the Clomid - does anyone know if this is likely?

Also is it really dangerous to 'do the deed' as I am really tempted despite what the nurse said as I can tell that I am ovulating at the moment and it seems like such a waste!

Any advice gratefuly received!

Thanks. xx


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi HUn


A few years ago I did an IUI where I had follies about hte same as yours, my tx was cancalled. We were toldnot to do the deed, although the nurse said to me youve got the pregnyl injection, we cant stop you using it and having a fun time  

I guess what she had been trying to say to me was youve got a good chance but it comes with risks, its up to you. We did the deed but we didnt get lucky.

Chris


----------



## Nancy1976 (May 6, 2008)

Thanks Chris.

I'm not sure where we should as the nurse was really serious about us not, there was no hint of 'it's up to you' in her voice, it was a very clear 'you'd be stupid if you did' attitude!  It's sooo tempting though!

Oh well as long as it works next time I don't mind, I'm just worried that I won't ovulate again and then I'll be really fed up!


xxx


----------



## k.j.m (Jan 15, 2005)

Hi Nancy,

Just to let you know I had the same problem and had 4 larger follies and was told if we did conceive I would have a high chance of multiples. Well we did it any way and I did get pregnant with twins (which isn't that bad!) but the one stopped developing at just over 5 weeks, so I now have the one on board. So it can work out fine.

Kelly x


----------



## bump14 (Nov 17, 2008)

Im in the same boat folks.  Just found out I have 4 follicles mature, but we did bd recently (in fertile window) as we had been told there was a small risk of 3, but it would prob be 2.  Definitely panicking now!!!


----------

